# MIL, So, MC, OP. Confused :(



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

What are meanings of shortening used in Talk about Marriage?? 
MIL, So, MC, OP, etc 


please add others and help me to understand. I can not follow topics sometimes


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

MIL= Mother in law

SO= Significant other

MC= Marriage Counseling

OP= Original poster


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for explanation. 
What are cheaters name, another woman or man, are there other shortening to know?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------

